# I need a 2 star for the cycle!



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

I really would love to land a 2 star to even my rating out, any tips on how to score one of these bad boys?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> I really would love to land a 2 star to even my rating out, any tips on how to score one of these bad boys?


1) Download the rider app and open it.
2) Open your driver app and ping yourself a ride.
3) Drive, complete the ride, then rate yourself a 2.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> 1) Download the rider app and open it.
> 2) Open your driver app and ping yourself a ride.
> 3) Drive, complete the ride, then rate yourself a 2.


Is great idea but I wanna earn it. Or just ask a rider to do it. Be like come on man 2 star my ass!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> I really would love to land a 2 star to even my rating out, any tips on how to score one of these bad boys?
> 
> View attachment 649103


You need to be just bad enough to not be the worst
If I were you,
I would go with smelly feet in the car
Not as bad as crapping your pants and
continuing to drive or totaling the car
Good Luck


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hitting for the cycle is only accomplished by a veteran driver. A 2 star is when they dont like the ride but dont entirely hate you and see someone they respect about you. This is how a veteran score card should look. Notice multiple 1's 2's and 3 stars because we dont take no shit and never worried about putting someone in check but also notice just one 4 star because most normal people f with me.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

CJfrom619 said:


> Hitting for the cycle is only accomplished by a veteran driver. A 2 star is when they dont like the ride but dont entirely hate you and see someone they respect about you. This is how a veteran score card should look. Notice multiple 1's 2's and 3 stars because we dont take no shit and never worried about putting someone in check but also notice just one 4 star because most normal people f with me.
> View attachment 649285


Very impressive balance. I'm a veteran at 14k rides. Please kill me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Very impressive balance. I'm a veteran at 14k rides. Please kill me.


You can have mine if you like
I think I got it from this guy
I accidentally long hauled for the
big surge multiplier this morning


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You can have mine if you like
> I think I got it from this guy
> I accidentally long hauled for the
> big surge multiplier this morning


Is a nice portfolio of ratings, love the 6 one stars!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Is a nice portfolio of ratings, love the 6 one stars!


Well if you throw a punch
You better be able to take one too....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I was proud AF of my two stars ... I had three at one time once.

"Yea, it does say one way ... but it doesn't say WHICH WAY"
"If they can walk in the street - I can drive on the sidewalk."
"A burned out headlight? Doesn't matter, I'm blind in one eye anyway."
"Who needs brake lights - I don't have brakes."


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Next pax in car just say, I would really appreciate a 2 star rating because I'll win a free cheese pizza, or a half gallon of gas whichever is less $


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Merc49 said:


> Next pax in car just say, I would really appreciate a 2 star rating because I'll win a free cheese pizza, or a half gallon of gas whichever is less $


I would really encourage you to EARN your two stars.
It is much more rewarding and self fulfilling. 


,


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I would really encourage you to EARN your two stars.
> It is much more rewarding and self fulfilling.
> 
> 
> ,


Aint that the truth. Dont give me a 2 star unless I deserved it. Most of my 1 stars and 2 stars are some of my highlights the last year.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Well now need a 1 star as well as it dropped off. My dream of a natural cycle is fading .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Aint that the truth. Dont give me a 2 star unless I deserved it. Most of my 1 stars and 2 stars are some of my highlights the last year.


I remember when I was fresh outta college.
I was being interviewed by a panel of three for an Auditor/Appraiser job for a county government.
One of the 'judges' looked at my college transcripts and said, "You got a D in Maco Economics II" and looked at me in mock disbelief. I said "Yes'' and no more. 
He said "Economics is one of your dual majors. You got a D in a major?"
I paused and looked hard at him. He actually kind-of pissed me off. I said, "Hey. Don't dis my D, ok? I worked damn hard for that D. I worked harder for that D than most of the many A's you see there. I EARNED IT, every bit of it."
He kinda laughed and said, "Ok, Ok. I won't pick on your D." And we went on to a different subject.

He ended up being my immediate boss. Later he told me that the reason he wanted to hire me was because I WAS PROUD OF THAT D. And I was.
I earned that damn thing.

There is no success like failure - yet failure is no success at all.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I always found 3 ⭐ to be the hardest to get, I have had multiple 2 ⭐ a couple of times, however I have only had a 3⭐ once that I can remember. Currently my rating is an embarrassment.  Guess lately my PAX have liked me.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

FLKeys said:


> I always found 3 ⭐ to be the hardest to get, I have had multiple 2 ⭐ a couple of times, however I have only had a 3⭐ once that I can remember. Currently my rating is an embarrassment.  Guess lately my PAX have liked me.


You can have one of my 3 stars. The weirdest thing is that I went forever without a 3 star rating, then got all 3 of mine within a two week period. As you can see, I'm also in pursuit of that elusive 2 star.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Well I did it! 

Just got my 2* today despite not having driven Uber since early Sunday morning, thus don't have a clue who gave it to me or why.

Sorry I'm unable to share with you how I did it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You're welcome


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I remember when I was fresh outta college.
> I was being interviewed by a panel of three for an Auditor/Appraiser job for a county government.
> One of the 'judges' looked at my college transcripts and said, "You got a D in Maco Economics II" and looked at me in mock disbelief. I said "Yes'' and no more.
> He said "Economics is one of your dual majors. You got a D in a major?"
> ...


  That wasn't in the OC, was it?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UL Lurker said:


> That wasn't in the OC, was it?


LoL
No, it was Contra Costa County Assessors Office in Martinez, CA.
One of my top ten worst jobs EVER.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> No, it was Contra Costa County Assessors Office in Martinez, CA.
> One of my top ten worst jobs EVER.


Bwahahahaha!
Interesting work. Terrible environment.


----------



## brett (Jun 25, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> 1) Download the rider app and open it.
> 2) Open your driver app and ping yourself a ride.
> 3) Drive, complete the ride, then rate yourself a 2.


I got caught by Uber giving myself rides and shut down back in 2014... I never made the news like some others.. but I did google adwords and got like $10,000+ in Uber Credits, so I "cashed" out when I had a long ride home, and I'd pay to drive myself home.. they had no clue WTF I was doing, but still shut me down to investigate.

i.e. How One 24-Year-Old Got $50,000 In Free Uber Rides By Duping Uber's Promo-Code System

After two or three guys were busted.. Uber changed it so you cannot do adwords.. the block them. but I made $$$$$ with adwords + google credits.. I took Uber's to the bathroom down the hall to take a dump I had so many credits.


----------

